

Canonical's cloud-in-a-box: The Ubuntu Orange Box - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/canonicals-cloud-in-a-box-the-ubuntu-orange-box-7000029575/

======
alexnewman
Looks pretty reasonable for the price. Shows how overpriced OEM hardware can
be if ubuntu is shipping it for 12k

